# The Arrival of Bethany Mia Rose, story & pics



## **Claire**

It all happened a bit suddenly on Sunday when we were out having Sunday dinner. I started having contractions at around 15.30 while eating my dinner, nothing to worry about so I thought but they started getting more painful and closer together. I managed to finish my dinner then we went for an ice cream to our favourite shop which is about 40mins from our house. The pains were still coming, getting more frequent and much more painful. 

We managed to get home but I was struggling with the pain so we rang the delivery suite and they said to come in and they would check me over. I could hardly walk and it was so painful but we managed to get into hospital only to be told I was still 2cm, uneffaced and my cervix was still long and spongy. So I was sent home on 2 paracetamol and 2 codene. 

We got home and Scott ran me a bath and we started using contraction master. I was still in so much pain and the contractions were lasting about 1 1/2 mins and coming every 4mins apart I was managing (well sort of) by breathing through them but it was awful and I didn't think I was going to get through it. I then managed to get out of the bath and went to lie down on the bed when I got an almighty contraction that felt like I needed to push, scott rang the hospital again and told them that the paracetamol and codene clearly weren't working and that I was feeling the need to push. So back we went again, having only left the hospital the first time at 19:15 I was back again by 22.30. I could barely walk and I ended up being wheeled into the assessment room where she checked me over and said I wouldn't be going home now as I was 8cm and my waters were bulging (good old Rasberry Leaf Tea!!).

I nearly screamed for some pain relief and I was crying because I was in so much pain (I did make a lot of noise ) then the MW came in and gave me some gas and air. I asked for something stronger but they said no, not until I was on delivery and they were trying to move me down there but they were very busy and they were having to prepare a room for me. 

I went down to delivery at 23:00 and I was told I was fully dilated and to push whenever I felt the need, I asked for some more pain relief but they said that it was too late, so gas and air it was. I was trying really hard to push at every contraction but it didn't seem to be working, thats when she told me that bubs head still was really high up and I had to push her down first. I tried for about an hour but she wouldn't budge despite changing position and nearly screaming the place down. She checked me again and said my cervix was over bubs head and she would try and move it to make sure bubs could come down the canal and because of this she could give me some more pain relief so I got some Diamorphine but all it did was make my nose itchy and made me like a space cadet.

Anyway, I managed to get bubs head to the exit lol but she just wouldn't come out. I felt like I was pushing my insides out, but I manged to get her head out in the end. Then she got stuck as she hadn't turned her shoulders so as I was pushing the MW and doctor were kind of pulling too. Eventually though Bethany appeared at 1.54am weighing 8lbs 7ozs. She wasn't breathing properly when she was delivered so they thought she would need to the pediatricion (SP) but she was OK and started breathing properly on her own bless her.

So that's it pretty much. I have to admit I drank loads of Rasberry leaf tea on Saturday and Sunday and I took EPO and RLT tablets too to try and move things along. Looks like it did the trick mind as she came within the day. Read this thread and it'll give you and idea 

https://www.homebirth.org.uk/clareedey.htm

So then finally after all that, here she is, Bethany Mia Rose Emmerson..........

From this.....
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v644/sappyc/4DBubs1.jpg


To this......
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v644/sappyc/073.jpg

To this.....
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v644/sappyc/002.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v644/sappyc/003.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v644/sappyc/004.jpg
I'm still on cloud nine


----------



## Chris77

Aww she's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## lousielou

Aw, she's such a sweetie! A huge congratulations honey, you must be over the moon! xx


----------



## greenkat

Congratulations!


----------



## reallytinyamy

she is gorgeous. well done


----------



## wilbrabeany

ahhh shes beautiful congrats.xxx


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! She's is beautiful!!! :hugs:


----------



## JJF

Congrats, she is a beauty!


----------



## hotsexymum

Congratulations! she is lovley:hugs:


----------



## ~KACI~

Congratulations hun!! And can i just say thankyou because i think you may have just solved something for me, I had Diamorphine i labour and all my nose did was itch after aand i could not work out why after. It was literally push and itch at the same time!! lol 

Anyway she's gorgeous x


----------



## **Claire**

~KACI~ said:


> It was literally push and itch at the same time!! lol


I know exactly what you mean, what you describe is exactly what I felt too. It was irritating but quite funny too, took my mind of the pain for all of 2 seconds lol!!


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations :)


----------



## bigbelly2

huge well done shes beautiful, enjoy every second

h x


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun she is beautiful xx


----------



## danni2609

shes gorgeous congrats and well done!!


----------



## FEDup1981

great news, congrats x


----------



## Amy

Congratulations!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :)


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations x


----------



## mumy2princess

shes gorgeous.. congratulations x


----------



## LaDY

Shes beautiful...congrats hun xx


----------



## Sarah1987

Congratulations :hug:


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations, she is beautiful! you did so well with labour! Hope I progress so fast! im off to make meself a cuppa rasberry leaf tea!!!!

xxx


----------



## HkLiz

She is so beautiful!! Congrats! And might I add, you looked amazing pregnant! LOL. I hope I look that good when I start getting a belly!!!


----------



## polo_princess

Aww she's lovely congrats!!


----------



## Ema

Congrats XxX


----------



## Laura--x

she is beautiful hun well done !

x


----------



## bex

Congratulations xx


----------



## lynz

congrats she is gorgeous


----------



## elp

Great to read your story - you did so well getting so far at home and your beautiful daughter must be well worth it ... a real cutie. Congrats


----------



## DonnaBallona

wow. . . she's beautiful . . .well done you :cloud9:


----------



## Tiff

Oh wow, she's so precious! Congrats hun!


----------



## Carlyanne15

Congrats, she is so lovely x


----------



## sammie18

Awww shes so cute!!!! :) congrats!! And I LOVE that sweater!!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations :cloud9: Bethany is gorgeous!!

xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrats.

She is beautiful :D


----------



## Ann-Marie

https://xs3.xoospace.com/myspace/graphics/25065.gif


----------



## x-amy-x

gorgeous, congratulations

xxx


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x She is beautiful


----------



## Sparky0207

She is absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations! xx


----------



## ryder

Beutiful hun! You were so slim during pregnancy too, I bet you walked home in regular clothes!


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations, she is gorgeous x x x x


----------



## charliebear

Aww, she's beautiful. Congratulations. x


----------



## Miss~Gaby

aww she's gorgeous!!!!!!!! congratulations hun!! xx


----------



## laura2412

aaw you make it sound soo easy :0)


----------



## carries

awwww congrats!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :)


----------



## Blob

Awww congratulations!! Well done :lol: She is gorgeous!!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congrats and well done, she's adorable x


----------



## anamaz

shes gorgeous

sorry the birth was so bad 

hope all is well take care


----------



## Becki77

Congrats shes gorgeous, you must be so proud x


----------

